# Grout Question



## paulywood (Sep 2, 2005)

The previous owner of our house installed white tile on the kitchen and bathroom floor. He didn't seal the grout and it is impossible to get and keep it white. Is there something that will work to get it white again? We would like to get it clean and then seal it to keep it looking good.


----------



## Cpt.Chaos (May 28, 2006)

My wife just used Soft Scrub on ours with a stiff, plastic bristle brush and it did a really good job.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

As far as I'm concerned, the ONLY place that white grout should be used is on tub/shower walls. NEVER on a floor in ANY situation! It's never going to stay clean when used on a floor. For the amount of time you're going to spend cleaning it over and over again, you'd be better off removing it and re-grouting with a pale gray or something like that. Once grouted, wait at least 72 hours and brush on a good quality penetrating sealer. You'll be much happier with that I'm sure.

John


----------



## Jaz (Oct 16, 2009)

Hi Pauly,

Two ways to go.

1. Get a tile & grout cleaner, then seal with a penetrating sealer. The cleaner will contain a mild acid, follow directions, you should have good luck.

2. Give the floor a good heavy duty cleaning and since twice, use the acid cleaner as above, no sealer though. Then apply a "grout colorant" and you're good for 10-15 years or so. The colorant can be white or almost any color the boss wants. It's an epoxy base, which means you will never have to seal it. HD should have a selection. One of the best brands is AquaMix.

Jaz


----------



## kneedeep (May 30, 2008)

I have found the easy way is to use a cleaner with phosphoric acid in it. I used a product a few years ago that was called blue diamond but I cant find it any more. There are others like it out and you just dip a tooth brush in it and a light scrub and it looked bran new, dont let the acid stay on for to long though you just sponge it off with water. Make sure you wear gloves.


----------



## MPT (Oct 7, 2004)

You might want to try a steam cleaner if you have access. I haven't tried it but heard it works.


----------



## Hookineyezz (Sep 11, 2008)

Good old clorox bleach. My 50 year old bathroom looks brand new still using diluted bleach water.


----------



## gman12 (Mar 6, 2003)

I just did mine in the bathroom, turned out great. Check out LA Totally Awesome at most dollar stores, this stuff works great on anything. (Be careful with wood, check it first)


----------

